
My Life Was So Hard After Leaving My Google Job - tr33house
https://medium.com/xoogler-co/my-hard-life-after-leaving-google-45f13c3ff8ea
======
MassiveOwl
I find it difficult to read articles like this, the content itself is very
interesting to me, but it's wrapped in creative writing bullshit like this:

"I’d step off the bus, route through the CL3 barista in my clanking heels,
clutch the hot compostable coffee cup to warm both my hands while I walked to
my desk, voicing the american greeting of ’heyhowreyouimgood’ to anyone caught
in the path of my morning march."

~~~
brianwawok
Some people enjoy reading non-fiction full of facts, some people enjoy reading
fiction with non-plot-based-fluff. If you don't like the piece, move on to
something else. Doesn't really add to the discussion of the story to make a
writing style comment.

------
bristleworm
Good read, I can relate. I felt the same after leaving Apple.

